# Care to See a Grown Man Cry?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe this wouldn't be a big deal to some, but I almost broke down and cried. Talk about making my day.



https://www.solomusicgear.com/guitar-of-the-month-october-2021/


----------



## ArtisticAmandolin (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm honestly so blown away and humbled by all of the love of our guitars. This Love Not only motivates us to make more, but really makes it all the more worthwhile.


Thank you to everyone who takes the time to look at our work, it means more than you could possibly know.









Amandolin (@amandolin777) • Instagram photos and videos


685 Followers, 852 Following, 838 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Amandolin (@amandolin777)




instagram.com


----------



## ArtisticAmandolin (Jan 14, 2021)

ArtisticAmandolin said:


> I'm honestly so blown away and humbled by all of the love of our guitars. This Love Not only motivates us to make more, but really makes it all the more worthwhile.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who takes the time to look at our work, it means more than you could possibly know.
> ...



@amandolin777


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS to Amanda & Mike and anyone else in the family that is involved in the making of, or in supporting of the makers of the guitars!

Extremely well deserved recognition!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Dave. My heart is on my sleeve for this.

I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

That's awesome. Well done to both of you!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool, indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

that is awesome and well deserved!

i knew we couldnt all be losers on this site lol

Doing projects with daughters is underrated. The dynamic is often less frustrating than all the head-butting between sons and dads.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well deserved! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not my particular cup of tea as guitars go (I'm a wood grain, light-stain, dots-only fingerboard, kind of guy), but I appreciate craftsmanship and art when I see it, and I'm looking right at it.

Nice going, and kudos to Mike for playing any sort of role in producing such imaginative and aesthetically-oriented offspring. Congrats on the official nod. Deserved.

Now the question is: Will this invite work?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Very impressive and well deserved recognition...keep those creatives juices flowing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> that is awesome and well deserved!
> 
> i knew we couldnt all be losers on this site lol


Well, it's been a very positive couple of weeks. 

1. My day job (presently on annual contract) offered to renew for another year commencing next April, so I'm able to keep working (and building guitars).

2. To have one of our guitars judged worthy among the previous winners.....Dang.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Not my particular cup of tea as guitars go (I'm a wood grain, light-stain, dots-only fingerboard, kind of guy), but I appreciate craftsmanship and art when I see it, and I'm looking right at it.
> 
> Nice going, and kudos to Mike for playing any sort of role in producing such imaginative and aesthetically-oriented offspring. Congrats on the official nod. Deserved.
> 
> Now the question is: Will this invite work?


I guess I've always been drawn to more ornate instruments. I do appreciate beautiful wood, and I confess I have had reason to hesitate when admiring the grains on some of the bodies I get from Nieman guitars, but I was almost compelled to start doing this because I love the art first and foremost.

And yes, it's exposure and don't kid yourself, I'll be pretty shameless in using it to fan the flames. I do hate to use the word "work", only because often when you start worrying about return on investment or other pragmatic elements, sometimes it loses a little lustre for me.

But, I can now say one of our guitars won an award. 

If it helps me to be able to support the next build, that's awesome for me.


----------



## ArtisticAmandolin (Jan 14, 2021)

mhammer said:


> Not my particular cup of tea as guitars go (I'm a wood grain, light-stain, dots-only fingerboard, kind of guy), but I appreciate craftsmanship and art when I see it, and I'm looking right at it.
> 
> Nice going, and kudos to Mike for playing any sort of role in producing such imaginative and aesthetically-oriented offspring. Congrats on the official nod. Deserved.
> 
> Now the question is: Will this invite work?


You know, I wish I could take offense to that statement. That my artistic soul is somehow a result as something that my father must have done. But I can't deny the truth in it. I can't deny his genes, or how strongly they have influenced my personality. I cannot deny the incredibly musically enriched childhood I was blessed to have. Well most kids were attending sporting events, I was attending symphony orchestra's with my dad from as early as I can remember. Looking gear to sound gigs, setting up equipment. My enrichment has been strong, and from my earliest memories. I've been encouraged to pursue any artistic venue I have ever had the inspiration to attempt. And for that I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> when you start worrying about return on investment or other pragmatic elements, sometimes it loses a little lustre for me.


I believe that we all get that at times. Work and Hobbies, they both require passion to remain motivated...your doing great man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I came here for tears.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Maybe this wouldn't be a big deal to some, but I almost broke down and cried. Talk about making my day.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.solomusicgear.com/guitar-of-the-month-october-2021/


The type of guitar is not my personal style, mostly because I am not skilled enough to wield an axe of that caliber. But that is awesome work and the finish looks amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> I came here for tears.


I'll save you some.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That is a beautiful guitar great job Mike and Amanda i love to see your builds!!

Nathan


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nnieman said:


> That is a beautiful guitar great job Mike and Amanda i love to see your builds!!
> 
> Nathan


Thanks Nathan. The next three will all feature Nieman bodies. That one you just sent will be a cool one but the one we're working on now is another TeleShredder. This one will feature a Reverse headstock CBS style Mighty Mite (maple 
on maple) neck with jumbo frets and an LSR roller nut. Pickup will be a single Vineham Granite with A8 mod. Bridge is VegaTrem.

Can hardly wait!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Grima's Tears GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Grima's Tears GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Bravo! My sincerest congratulations to both of you!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Congratulations to you both! Way to go!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Who's this Mike guy and what have you done with Milkman?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats to Mike and Amanda. Those guitars are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I can't really express how happy this little tip of the hat makes me.

We have several more in the queue, including a TeleShredder, another Jazzblaster and a one pickup strat with a VegaTrem. Sometime over the winter we'll build a headless guitar from another Solo kit.

Fun?

Oh you betcha.

Sorry about the clutter. Time for a 5S I guess.


Brothers!


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

Thats awesome! Congrats!


----------

